# question about WC/WCX



## gabbys mom (Apr 23, 2008)

The Lab WC/WCX is different from the Golden one 

When we were training for it with my Lab, it was a single mark on land and then two in sucession in the water (not a double though). Here's the Lab description: http://www.thelabradorclub.com/subpages/show_contents.php?page=Working+Certificate 

The WC/WCX is not a title. It's a certificate given by the AKC, I believe, but the parent clubs set the standard for it.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks, that's in keeping with what I saw today, a single on land and then two singles in water. 
Is the golden WC a double and two singles?



gabbys mom said:


> The Lab WC/WCX is different from the Golden one
> 
> When we were training for it with my Lab, it was a single mark on land and then two in sucession in the water (not a double though). Here's the Lab description: http://www.thelabradorclub.com/subpages/show_contents.php?page=Working+Certificate
> 
> The WC/WCX is not a title. It's a certificate given by the AKC, I believe, but the parent clubs set the standard for it.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

The WC and WCX are GRCA awards. The AKC does not recognize either.

The LRCA sanctions the WC for Labradors. The WC test for Labradors is different than the WC test for Goldens. Labs need only complete a single on land and back to back singles on the water.

The WC for Golden Retrievers requires a double marked retrieve on land and back to back single retrieves on the water. The WCX for Golden Retrievers requires a triple marked retrieve on land, a double marked retrieve on the water and an honor.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

thanks!
so between now and next May, that's where I need to be! 
a silly question...do you have to have a WC before you can get a WCX (hey, might as well dream big, right??)




Swampcollie said:


> The WC and WCX are GRCA awards. The AKC does not recognize either.
> 
> The LRCA sanctions the WC for Labradors. The WC test for Labradors is different than the WC test for Goldens. Labs need only complete a single on land and back to back singles on the water.
> 
> The WC for Golden Retrievers requires a double marked retrieve on land and back to back single retrieves on the water. The WCX for Golden Retrievers requires a triple marked retrieve on land, a double marked retrieve on the water and an honor.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

hotel4dogs said:


> thanks!
> so between now and next May, that's where I need to be!
> a silly question...do you have to have a WC before you can get a WCX (hey, might as well dream big, right??)


You do not. In the test I judged two weeks ago, there was one dog that was entered in both the WC and the WCX.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

thanks! 
The reason I asked, really, is that WC/WCX are so hard to come by in this area, if I can't find one for almost a year, well, maybe we could enter both, too!
Like I said, dream big.....



Swampcollie said:


> You do not. In the test I judged two weeks ago, there was one dog that was entered in both the WC and the WCX.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

hotel4dogs said:


> thanks!
> The reason I asked, really, is that WC/WCX are so hard to come by in this area, if I can't find one for almost a year, well, maybe we could enter both, too!
> Like I said, dream big.....


 
Up in this neck of the woods there is only one event per year. If you miss it, you'll have to load up the dogs and drive to find one.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Yes you can run both, or one before the other, anything goes.
There is only one golden WC/X in the state per year but there is a flat coat club that puts one on in the spring that we can enter, just have to get some paperwork signed. 
I'd like to run the WCX again this year but it's the same day as Florida vs. Vandy.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

sure, now that I'm hooked, I can't find events...


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

hotel4dogs said:


> sure, now that I'm hooked, I can't find events...


Sounds like a good reason to make a trip south in say January or February.  Making a short 3 day weekend trip to a warm climate would make the winter pass a little quicker.


----------

